# Droid X keys-Cool idea....



## bulldoggolfer74 (Sep 10, 2011)

I have noticed that with my Otterbox Commuter, it is a little awkward to push the hard keys on the bottom of the phone. What I was wondering...is there any program or mod to add "permanent" virtual keys to the bottom of the screen? The acer and axis tabs have home, search, back, and menu keys on the screen at all times regardless of program. Any way to accomplished this on the Droid X so if you want to go back you push a button on the screen instead of the key on the bottom of the phone. Any ideas?


----------



## kbuck13 (Jul 24, 2011)

There is an app and its called Button Savior, not sure if this is what you are looking for but my home key doesn't work and I have been using
It.


----------



## lancasterv3 (Jun 13, 2011)

"kbuck13 said:


> There is an app and its called Button Savior, not sure if this is what you are looking for but my home key doesn't work and I have been using
> It.


+1 for this app I have had the pro version since froyo. I love it, very customizable there are also themes as well worth buying imo


----------



## lancasterv3 (Jun 13, 2011)

"bulldoggolfer74 said:


> I have noticed that with my Otterbox Commuter, it is a little awkward to push the hard keys on the bottom of the phone. What I was wondering...is there any program or mod to add "permanent" virtual keys to the bottom of the screen? The acer and axis tabs have home, search, back, and menu keys on the screen at all times regardless of program. Any way to accomplished this on the Droid X so if you want to go back you push a button on the screen instead of the key on the bottom of the phone. Any ideas?


Yes this works for all hard keys and then some, if gives you the options for lockscreen, screen on/off etc . The paid version allows you the customize the button order and what buttons are displayed.


----------



## bulldoggolfer74 (Sep 10, 2011)

Works great, just what I was looking for. Thanks!


----------

